# Dusk



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Nothing particularly good about these but I loved the colour in the sky this evening. I was cooking dinner and looked out of the window and said "Dinner will be late" 

Just managed to catch the end of a beautiful sky.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice Mack. If that is the view from the kitchen window, you are fortunate indeed.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish Donald. I could see the sky from my kitchen window but the landscape is an estuary a few minutes from my house. I am fortunate, however, to live close by the sea. I spend a lot of time photographing the local coast.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! You're fortunate indeed to have such beautiful scenery so close - All I have is a typical London council housing estate to look at from the front, side and back of my flat (I live in the end-of-block flat, so I have a 'side' view, for what it's worth :grin

Still, it makes me appreciate natural beauty, that much more :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful .. I too live near the coast, about 5 km from my work. I frequently see similar sights (nowhere near as beautiful though) in the sky just as I am leaving .. by the time I get anywhere near enough to get a photo though, the effect has passed .. it literally only lasts minutes as you probably know ..


I especially like the one with the trees silhouetted against the sky.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes D_F It was much more intence a few minutes earlier but by the time I got my camera out it was as above. I think the silhouette is my favourite also but then I do like that type of photography.

I know the feeling WereBo. Spent most of my life in inner city built up areas both here and abroad. I have to say though that I have seen some fantastic urban photography.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice

I only wish the tree were a little less into the brightest portion of the scene. Maybe if you could have got a little closer to the tree (probably not possible) so that it framed the bright area more. But all in all, well done for a spur-of-the moment shot. 

I too live near the sea (as you've seen in some of my shots) and it does present an ever changing view. My next idea is to try to capture the scene during a storm. Should be a challenge.

D_F, it is tough seeing a beautiful picture pass you by. It's also tough anticipating one, getting there early, setting up, adjusting, waiting...then watching as it fails to materialize. :upset:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Just found this. I took it over xmas. You can see the estuary over on the left. Again great colours due to the sun setting in that direction.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yustr not sure what is worse, getting there early only to be disappointed or seeing the shots when your miles away and can't possibly get there in time .. I prefer the candid shot to the well prepared one .. always hope that I am at the right place at the right time .. it's impossible though.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

here is one of my lucky days, weekend and slightly prepared, hazarded a good guess but still far away from where Iplanned to shoot .. thinking I might miss the sunset I shot up a slight incline to get a few shots for this panorama .. then continued down to the beach.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mack said:


> Just found this. I took it over xmas. You can see the estuary over on the left. Again great colours due to the sun setting in that direction.


I love the 'laser' effect of the sunbeam shining through :grin:

@ DF - The 3rd shot you posted is weird!!! As it scrolled into view, I'd have sworn the wavelets were rippling in - It doesn't work on t'other photos, just that 3rd pic :grin: - Try scrolling the pic up & down a few lines then focus on the pic when it stops scrolling, you should see the rippling effect for a few seconds. Either that or I need to have words with my optician :laugh:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful tones in the sky D_F. Very nice.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I took these from my balcony using my old 'Olympus Camedia C-350 Zoom' point-n-click, a few years ago. The colours were so intense they almost hurt the eyes :grin:



















The 2nd was snapped at the widest angle, to get it all in, hence the sloping flats :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@ werebo.. what's the name of your Optician ?? :laugh: can't quite see it myself .. but my eyes aren't what they used to be ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think my eyes must have been tired or something, it's not happening now


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was up at 6am. We just has a lovely pre-sunrise glow. Mrs G wanted a nice cup of tea (& breakfast in bed).

By the time it was presented to her on a gold platter in a silken cussion (I wish), the heavy clouds came and it was gone!

Timing is everything during sunrises & sunsets...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You can say that again, as with most shots, you take it when you see it or the moment and the photo has gone ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very true - I snapped these last year at 6:05am, after dropping Mrs WereBo at the airport for her trip to the USA. I needed a 'pee-break' so I pulled into the motorway service-station (Clackett Lane services, M25) and this is what was happening behind me, when I got out of the car.

















All I had was my Samsung phone/camera (1.3 Mpxl) and, by the time I returned to the car approx 4-5 minutes later, the glory was gone and they were the usual dull-grey boring clouds. 

I never did get around to stitching them together, my back-teeth were floating and I was too urgently hopping around to compose them properly :grin:

(I know this is a 'Dusk' thread and these are 'Sunrise' pics, so look at them backwards and they'll be approx correct :laugh


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Took these last night ..then made my panorama, then a slight crop & rotation


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Love those panos D_F, I need to try a few myself.

Got up early for this but it never really happend. The light just couldn't get through the clouds. I like the image but it could have been so much better.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Depends what you are looking for .. it looks really good for the picture it is .. you're obviously thinking in terms of the picture it could have been, but wasn't!


for the panoramas I just try to ensure a reasonable overlap (~30% is good), keeping the zoom at the same level if required, I use Hugin (at the moment) mainly because I seem to have allowed myself to get taken over by Ubuntu at Home and Win2000 at work .. haven't mastered Gimp yet in either Windows or Linux . working at it though .. 

Might want to try zooming into that horizon, and taking several pictures with overlap, basically what I did in my sunsets above .. and resulted in that strange looking #4 photo .. well it looks strange to me anyway .. better looking results from the last picture which again was just a merge of two photo's .. trial & error .. more error than rial at the moment but that is part of the learning curve ..

EDIT .. your pic above was made just by that old lobster basket sunk in the sand .. or whatever it is .. tried imaging the picture without it and it just doesn't have the same appeal .. nice effect, you've got a good eye ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want deep, dark and moody cloud-scenes then that's an ideal photo for it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

btw I quite like the effect I get when I zoomed in .. see attachment. 
It's a personal opinion anyway .. and doesn't detract from the fact that the above is a nice addition to your Albums ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> If you want deep, dark and moody cloud-scenes then that's an ideal photo for it :grin:


Quite right werebo .. basically what I was thinking when I first saw it .. 

I was disappointed with my sunset from yesterday, it seemed to me that the sunset that I had seen for several days wasn't going to appear last night, but when I eventually got home and saw the results I was rather pleased .. especially when I put the photo's together.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the pano tips D_F. Your efforts which I really like have inspired me and I really want to get out and do it. I simply haven't had the light but on the weekend when I have the light i don't have time or its raining. This weekend fingers crossed. I'm also not sure what my subject will be. I'm sure I want a beach pano but what part of the beach/sea. That has me a bit stumped atm.

Is it possible to hijack your own tread?:hijacked:

That was an interesting crop D_F. I found the lobster pot on the dunes that morning and placed it in the shot for some extra interest.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Mack said:


> Is it possible to hijack your own tread?:hijacked:
> 
> That was an interesting crop D_F. I found the lobster pot on the dunes that morning and placed it in the shot for some extra interest.


:lol: :hijacked: .. I think we have all been guilty of that in these threads .. 

So .. not only a good eye but you have a talent for creating the shots too! Nicely done .. very nice indeed. 

Now I have to go back and see if I can see any signs of footprints disappearing in the sand :laugh:

btw did you see my shots of the Acropolis and the number of shots made to put it together ?? I'm rather proud of that ... 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-nikon-coolpix-4300-4-3megapixels-539945.html

I now seem to take shots with both panorama and standalone photos in mind. 
re hugin, I tend to do manual control points .. sometimes Hugin can make a wierd interpretation :laugh: Good Luck ..


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes I did see it and I commented at the time how much I liked it. I think that was the beginning of my turn to the darkside:grin: I was and still am very impressed. I can imagine a nice print like that on the wall.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd love to turn it into a poster .. at the moment it's the background on my "work" PC. Must get a larger monitor :laugh:


----------



## royst206 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow! That's your backyard view?! Jealous.


----------



## sangamam (Dec 11, 2010)

Mack said:


> I wish Donald. I could see the sky from my kitchen window but the landscape is an estuary a few minutes from my house. I am fortunate, however, to live close by the sea. I spend a lot of time photographing the local coast.


Excellent capture!!! I was like OMG!it looks so professional and scenery is outstanding hats off ray: .I have my photography blog i wish i could upload it there ;p


----------

